# Head Unit Help!!!



## 666primera (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello all
Im in need of some info a.s.a.p, Ive got a nissan primera P11 model. i wanna upgrade the factory head unit to a sony mdx-ca790x head unit, but i cant get the plastic surround off at the top, and the factory heaad unit has the nissan code feature to stop it being nicked. How do i disable it to swap it?
Any information will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

first, do yourself a favor and dont put the sony in your car. Sony sucks. For the same price, find something from alpine or pioneer. 

secondly, in my sentra, there is one screw and several clips holding the dash bezel in. I am not sure about the P11, but if you get one screw out, and cant find anymore, but the bezel is still in there...just pry it out with a flathead screwdriver


----------



## 666primera (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the help but went to my local nissan dealer and a mechanic said its simply a case of unscrewiing the bottom then usuing abit of the old, brute force and ignorance, rip the bloody thing out.
Anyway whats with all the sony bashing on here for, ok i kind of agree with some of their speakers are abit shite, but always thought their head units were sound. Seen as i want a mini disc player i thought why not use a company that invented them.
Ill keep all of you posted as my ice install grows!
Rob
England were robbed by the swiss ref!!!


----------

